# Where To Get Hops In Tassie?



## captaincleanoff (14/7/08)

I've got relatives that frequently travel to Tasmania.. It seems that hops are fairly cheap there..

Wheres the best place get them? Am after largish quantities.


----------



## Batz (14/7/08)

When you find out let me know as well hey?


Batz


----------



## jayandcath (14/7/08)

captaincleanoff said:


> I've got relatives that frequently travel to Tasmania.. It seems that hops are fairly cheap there..
> 
> Wheres the best place get them? Am after largish quantities.



I would probably advise against bring them back in a boogy board bag.  Just to be on the safe side.

On a serious note, I have some friends that live down there and one of the boss's at work in a Taswegen (his folks are still there) and he's into his beer, so I reacon he will know. I get back to ya.


----------



## MCT (14/7/08)

+1, I'm going down to Tassie for a week in September to visit the Old's and would love to know where I can buy from.
I went for a drive around Tassie a couple years back and there were Hop farms everywhere. I've since heard that most have been bought out by large Chinese and Japanese companies which now makes it hard to buy direct off the farm.
But surely in a state that grows so much, there must be somewhere.


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/08)

After my last 2005 visit anywhere around Bushy Park, plus the whole area is a real nostalgia trip for a brewer, oast houses everywhere, ala bridges of maddison county.

Drop in, maybe some farmers still have some of the 08 crop.


----------

